# Private pond fishing



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

Past week of pond bass fishing. AWESOME week
caught most on buzzbaits and yum dingers.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice fish you got there.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Nice fish there but an even nicer little bass boat in pic #2.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish, ponds have been nice to me lately too.


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

ya the boat is pretty nice in them ponds


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful color in those bass! Nice job catching them. I know you had a blast. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Fish. Looks like a nice pond!


----------

